# Ruf in Moria



## buff_ed (18. Februar 2009)

Hi all, 

bin erst seit kurzem in Moria und lange Wege zu Fuss, kann sich jeder vorstellen, sind nicht besonders spaßig. 

Ich hatte zwei Rufangebote, Wächter und Minenbauer, jedoch hatte ich mich für den Wächter entschieden da dieser neue Fertigkeiten versprach. Soeben hatte ich mir die Rufangebote auf der uns bekannten Seite angesehen und festgestellt, dass Rothorn bekomme ich nur bei dem Ruf des Freundes beim Minenbauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein gesamter Ruf richtet sich ja nun an den Wächter, deshalb stellt sich mir die Frage, wie bekomme ich ein Mount?

Kann man den Ruf wechseln? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten an einen Mount zu kommen? Wie und wo wäre es möglich? Habe bereits das Lvl. 54 erreicht da ich fleißig in Eregion gequestet hatte und im Delfblick fast alle Quest abgeschlossen habe, virtuelles Geld ist ebenfalls reichlich vorhanden.

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## Leigh (18. Februar 2009)

Da Wächter und Minnebauer nicht gegeneinander arbeiten, musst du den Ruf nichts wechseln - du kannst ihn einfach bei beiden voll machen. Es ist sehr intelligent erst den Ruf bei den Wächtern voll zu haben, denn mit diesem Ruf gibt es schließlich die neue Fähigkeit. Die Ziege der Minenbauer ist nicht überlebenswichtig, den kannst du problemlos hinterher voll machen.
Frag die Leute in der Sippe ob du ihre Rufitems haben kannst, sofern jene ihren Ruf voll haben und gehe fleißig in die Inis und Soloinis.


----------



## buff_ed (18. Februar 2009)

Das beruhigt mich, Danke für deinen Tipp.

Hatte gelesen ab Lvl. 55 gibt es eine schnellere Ziege, ist diese ebenfalls über Ruf zu bekommen? Oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Gocu (18. Februar 2009)

buff_ed schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich, Danke für deinen Tipp.
> 
> Hatte gelesen ab Lvl. 55 gibt es eine schnellere Ziege, ist diese ebenfalls über Ruf zu bekommen? Oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?



Die gibts auch für den Ruf, aber die meisten schaffen es erst mit 60 wirklich den ganzen Ruf für die Ziege zusammen zu bekommen


----------



## Kessymoon (18. Februar 2009)

hallo^^ 

allso ich hab beide gleichzeitig hoch gebracht, die minenbauer sind auch nicht schlecht nicht nur wegen der ziege,
sondern auch wegen den anderen sachen, der ohrring ist find ich jetz nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## Vetaro (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hab dazu schon im Dezember einen Blogeintrag geschrieben: HdRO: Moria für Anfänger - Moria (57-60)



> - Moria hat zwei Fraktionen, die _Wächter _und die _Minenbauer der Eisernen Garnison_. Die Minenbauer verkaufen auf Ruf-Rang "Freund" eine langsame Reitziege, auf Ruf-Rang "Verwandter" gibt es eine vollwertige Ziege, die gleichschnell wie Pferde ist. Beide Arten von Ziegen können überall geritten werden.
> Auf Ruf-Rang "Verwandter" kann man bei den Wächtern der Eisernen Garnison ein Buch kaufen. Dieses gewährt sofort Zugang zur dritten Legendären Eigenschaft(Für uns Wächter ist dies die Schadens-Fähigkeit, möglicherweise erhalten also auch andere Klassen hier die Solo-Eigenschaft)
> 
> * Wenn man sich nicht enorm Mühe gibt wird man sich bei keiner Fraktion vor dem erreichen Maximallevels fertig eingeschleimt haben. Es lohnt sich, seine Konzentration auf nur eine der Beiden zu legen (und nur ihnen die vielen Ruf-Gegenstände zu geben die man völlig nebenbei erhält). Hierbei gilt es abzuwägen ob man lieber die legendäre Eigenschaft oder eine gute Ziege haben will.


----------



## Gromthar (18. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe mit meinen Charakteren grudnsätzlich zunächst den Ruf bei den Minenbauernd vollendet. Allerdings ist es ratsam nicht alles perse über die Rufitems zu machen, sondern die letzte Stufe primär durch Buch der Taten (Entdeckeraufgaben) und natürlich QUests zu erledigen.

Bei keinem meiner Charaktere war der Ruf bei den Wächter zwecks der legendären Fähigkeit in irgendeiner Weise interessant. Beispiel Klasse Wächter: eine legendäre Fähigkeit für mehr Schaden. Für meine Spielweise sinnfrei.


----------



## Galdera (18. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Bei keinem meiner Charaktere war der Ruf bei den Wächter zwecks der legendären Fähigkeit in irgendeiner Weise interessant. Beispiel Klasse Wächter: eine legendäre Fähigkeit für mehr Schaden. Für meine Spielweise sinnfrei.


seh ich auch so, die fähigkeit für jäger ist meiner meinung nach ebenfalls völlig sinnfrei und überflüssig, da mir nix bekannt ist wo ich die leichtfüssige haltung überhaupt mal gebraucht hätte (geschweige den ne verbesserte) ^^

aber es gibt ja leute bei denen das haben wichtiger ist als das brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (18. Februar 2009)

Leigh schrieb:


> ....fleißig in die Inis und Soloinis.



jo, ein paar runs treppe questmode und man ist schnell verwandter bei den waechtern (?) zB.. das geht meiner erfahrung nach viel entspannter so, als muehsam die rufgegenstaende zu farmen.


----------



## Leigh (18. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Bei keinem meiner Charaktere war der Ruf bei den Wächter zwecks der legendären Fähigkeit in irgendeiner Weise interessant.


Also die für den Hüter ist klasse. :>


----------



## Gromthar (18. Februar 2009)

Leigh schrieb:


> Also die für den Hüter ist klasse. :>


Ist eben klassenbedingt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns einem nichts bringt -> her mit der störrischen Ziege. Das setzt natürlich Auseinandersetzen mit der eigenen Klasse vorraus.


----------



## TheONE§ (18. Februar 2009)

die ziege wuerde ich zumindest mal in den minengebieten nicht ueberbewerten, da die mob dichte doch recht hoch ist, und es daher eher gefaehrlich sein kann, wenn man mal schnell durch mehrere grpen durchreiten will. ich finde man wird von der ziege auch recht schnell runtergekloppt.
die faehigkeit ist klassenbedingt, genausowie die rufbelohungen die man sich nach und nach freischaelt. aber die wuerde ich mir doch mal auch genauer ankucken fuer die entscheidung, denn die ohrringe und beutel sind doch ganz nett.


----------



## Kheeleb (19. Februar 2009)

Für meinen Jäger hab ich erstmal bei den Minenbauern den Ruf erhöht wegen dem Port in die 21. Halle, mein Barde wird bei den Wächtern gepusht. Ohne den Kriegerskalden-Trait brauch ich solo mit 60 gar net erst losziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Ziege kriegt keiner von meinen Chars. Erstmal wegen der Mobdichte dort, es gibt überall Reitpunkte von denen aus es viel entspannter geht, und dann kann ich mich einfach nicht mit einer Ziege als Reittier anfreunden. Das Schlimmste was mir bisher untergekommen ist: Ein Elb auf einer Reitziege in Michelbinge *würg*

Gruß
Kheeleb


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Februar 2009)

Ich als Zwerg habe mir sofort den vollen Ruf bei den Minenbauern geholt und dann sofort alle meine Pferde verkauft. Jetzt sitze ich fortan auf einer Ziege, egal, wo ich bin.
Die stinken nicht so wie Pferde und sehen auch noch besser aus.

Habe mittlerweile schon lange beide Fraktionen auf maximalem Ruf, das geht sehr schnell, wenn man ein paar Instanzen macht.
Bei den Minenbauern gab es die Ziege und den Ohrring, bei den Wächtern gab es nichts, was mich interessiert, der legendäre Waffenmeister-Trait von dort ist nämlich Müll.


----------



## Galdera (19. Februar 2009)

möcht ja auch nicht wissen wieviele einfach zum nächstbesten ruf-npc rennen und die rufitems eintauschen, ohne gemerkt zu haben dass es für verschiedene fraktionen welche gibt.
war mir die ersten tage in moria auch nicht aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Kerindor (19. Februar 2009)

Wohl wahr. Bei mir ging der Ruf auch rasch hoch in beiden Fraktionen. Über Quests bekommt man auch genug Ruf. Die Ziege finde ich selbst als Elb sehr praktisch (nur weil sie stinken sind die doch nicht Zwerg-only, sie sind nur praktischer im Berg). Man ist doch deutlich schneller unterwegs und kann in vielen Gebieten durchreiten. 
Ausserhalb Morias bin ich aber doch lieber mit dem Pferd unterwegs, da das Tageslicht meiner treuen Ziege doch sehr unangenehm ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (20. Februar 2009)

Zu bedenken ist es jedoch als Jäger, welchen Ruf man zuerst hoch farmt.. Denn der Port in die 21. Halle scheint mir der Meistgenutzteste von Allen zu sein. Welche Klasseneigenschaft man von den Wächtern als Jäger bekommt weiß ich leider nicht, meine Kleine ist ja auch erst 53. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Februar 2009)

Leichtfüßige Haltung. Weniger fokus-Verlust wenn man sich im Kampf bewegt.


----------



## Tetlin (20. Februar 2009)

Wer brav Questet und auch ein wenig BDT macht (Dank Moria geht das ja so nebenbei endlich) wird sehr schnell bei beiden mindestens "Freund" sein, das ist auch für die meisten genau die stufe die wirklich von bedeutung ist da bis auf die Flinke Ziege und das Legendäre Fähigkeitenbuch danach alles recht durchwachsen ist als belohnung.

Ansonsten ist das weiterkommen nicht alzu schwer da diverse möglichkeiten zum Ziel führen in einigen instanzen fliegt euch der Ruf nur so zu Skumfil-HM die Spinnen sind eine reine Rufpunkte Machine oder auch BDT und sogar die Buch Questen als da noch viele andere Questen an der Orkwacht oder Anaka-irgendwas bringen nicht unerheblich Ruf. Während ihr das macht sollten ansich mehr als genug fragmente gefunden worden sein damit ihr verbündeter oder sogar verwandter seid.

Aber mal so nebenbei wegen der Wächter kauf legendären, so als Tip richte dich mal auf kühne Klinge aus wenn du zum Wächter im Wasser gehst und du wirst feststellen ein waffi macht denn job an denn Tentakeln hinten nicht besser als du, nur so als denk anreiz weil viele immer sagen Wächter brauchen wir beim Wächter nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (20. Februar 2009)

Galdera schrieb:


> seh ich auch so, die fähigkeit für jäger ist meiner meinung nach ebenfalls völlig sinnfrei und überflüssig, da mir nix bekannt ist wo ich die leichtfüssige haltung überhaupt mal gebraucht hätte (geschweige den ne verbesserte) ^^
> 
> aber es gibt ja leute bei denen das haben wichtiger ist als das brauchen
> 
> ...



Also da kann ich dir gar nicht zustimmen!
Mit der legänderen fertigkeit kann man alle kosten für Leichtfüßigen Stand wegmachen.

So der Sinn davon?
Ganz einfach für mich.
Etten!
So kann man schön Monstern hinterher laufen. Auch die ganzen Attribute sind genial die man bekommt.


----------



## Gromthar (20. Februar 2009)

Tetlin schrieb:


> Aber mal so nebenbei wegen der Wächter kauf legendären, so als Tip richte dich mal auf kühne Klinge aus wenn du zum Wächter im Wasser gehst und du wirst feststellen ein waffi macht denn job an denn Tentakeln hinten nicht besser als du, nur so als denk anreiz weil viele immer sagen Wächter brauchen wir beim Wächter nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, ob ich diesen Kampf (den ich übrigens als vollkommenes Fehldesign erachte, doch das ist ein anderes Thema) als Wächter, Kundi oder Schurke mitmache ist mir eigentlich gleich. Für mich ist ein Wächter eine Spielfigur, die den Feind davon abhält seine Verbündeten zu verwunden. Da ich dies in dem Kampf nicht tun kann, gehe ich da auch nicht als Wächter hin - ganz einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Februar 2009)

Ein Waffi macht definitiv mehr Schaden als ein Wächter, vor allem gegen mehrere Ziele (hier: zwei). Ergo macht er den Job besser.
Wer was anderes behauptet, kann seinen Waffi nicht richtig spielen. *g*

Heißt nicht, dass ein Wächter dort ungeeignet ist. Aber der Wächter ist eben nur als DD da und wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen einem Waffi und einem Wächter, wird jeder einen Waffi mitnehmen.


----------



## Olfmo (20. Februar 2009)

auch wenn wir grade komplett vom Thema abweichen...

Ein mir gut bekannter Spieler hat sowohl Waffi als auf Wächter auf Level 60 und ich weiß dass er seine Charaktere spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er meint, er macht mit dem Wächter mit Überwältigen und Zweihänder mehr Schaden als mit dem Waffi. Dass letzterer gegen mehrere Ziele natürlich besser ist, ist klar, allerdings sind die Nahkämpfer bei uns im Raid eh immer nur mit den zwei kleinen Tentakeln hinten beschäftigt und schießen sonst nur ab und an mit dem Bogen... und dafür ist der Wächter mindestens genau so gut geeignet wie ein Waffi, denn er kann zum einen besser Aggro vom Rest der Gruppe fernhalten, zum anderen hält er auch mehr aus und braucht weniger Heilung, so dass ich als Barde mich mehr auf die anderen Spieler konzentrieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir hatten jetzt zwar noch keinen Wächter dabei sondern immer 2 Waffis und nen Hauptmann, aber ich bin mir sicher das würde sogar besser gehen...

Können ja dazu ein neues Thema aufmachen...


----------



## Kerindor (21. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Heißt nicht, dass ein Wächter dort ungeeignet ist. Aber der Wächter ist eben nur als DD da und wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen einem Waffi und einem Wächter, wird jeder einen Waffi mitnehmen.




So? Eigentlich geh ich da nur mit Herz des Feuers hin und mache einen Schildwall auf den Jäger/Tank. So läufts sehr entspannt und ruhig ab, die Barden heilen nur einen und ich mache den Job für den ich da bin; andere vor Schaden schützen.

Dumm nur wenn wieder nur ein Schurkenteil 1.ZA droppt (wir haben keine dabei) und ich mal wieder um 3 Punkte beim würfeln daneben haue.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetlin (21. Februar 2009)

Tjoa und genau da sind wir wenn nur ein Ziel zum Angreifen exestiert von Haus aus ein Höherer Damage Absorb plus die möglichkeiten denn schaden auf Gruppenmitglieder umzulenken oder ihre defensiv eigenschafften zu erhöhen bzw. die generierte Aggro zu eines Heilers zu senken ist die wahl für mich nicht schwer dann nehm ich lieber statt 2 Waffies die sich blöd auf denn Füßen stehen und langweilen einen Waffi und nen Wächter mit denn die beiden machen denn Job genauso gut wie Zwei Waffies und der Wächter hat sogar noch einen Mehrwert der Simples Schaden machen überschreitet.

Und sicher ich kann deine zu recht aufgeführte Rechnung auch nachvollziehen Waffie gleich AE-DD solang da aber nur ein Ziel ist auf das man schaden machen kann hat der Waffie keine vorteile gegenüber dem Überwältigen-Wächter die so überagend sind ihm die anwesenheit abzusprechen.

Das der Wächter im Wasser eine wahrlich mehr als daneben geratene Instanz mit viel zulangen Cooldown und sehr bescheidenen Loot für denn verbundenen aufwand steht ausser frage, doch mit etwas Kreativität und dem willen aus denn Stereotypen standard Klassendenken auszubrechen wird jede Klasse eine kleine Kerbe finden in der sie ihre volle Energie zur bezwingung des Wächters einbringen kann, alle anderen sollten es denn benachteiligten nicht noch schwerer machen.

Mein Wort zum Sonntag.

Und nun wieder Back to topic


----------



## Vetaro (21. Februar 2009)

Wie wärs, wenn ihr nen Watcher-Kampfthread macht in den bloodberry eure wortmeldungen reinschiebt, dann müssen leute wie ich hier auch keine spoiler befürchten


----------

